# Prince Hall Author Brother Ezekiel M. Bey's New Book



## Squire Bentley (Jun 16, 2012)

*
THE HOUR GLASS*

A book review is posted on Phoenixmasonry here: The Hour Glass by Ezekiel M. Bey

In addition the book is posted in the Phoenixmasonry Museum Gift Shop Bookstore:
Phoenixmasonry Museum Gift Shop

Also the same article/book review is on Freemason Information in two places, on the Beehive and in the section labeled Reviews.

The Hour Glass : FmI – Masonic Traveler

and

The Hour Glass : FmI – Masonic Traveler

On top of that Phoenixmasonry is also featuring the book on its Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Phoenixmasonry-Masonic-Museum-and-Library-USA/191452707278

The book is also on my personal Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/frederic.l.milliken



Greg Stewart owner of Freemasonry Information and David Lettelier President & Museum Curator of Phoenixmasonry along with myself wish Brother Ezekiel M. Bey great success with his new book.

Frederic L. Milliken
MWPHGLTX


----------

